# jobseekers claim part b



## limah (8 Jul 2014)

Hi, 
I just received this jcp b form in the post this morning. 
The first question is have you made an unemployment claim in the last 5 years? Obviously I have so I presume I answer yes

Then it moved onto were you signing at the time? I wasn't as it was my first time to.ever make a claim..
Just a little bit confused about this. If anyone could clarify I would appreciate it. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Jul 2014)

The question is "Were you signing on for 12 months or more". Yes or No tick the relevant box


----------

